
Lyft Drops Below IPO Price in Second Day of Trading - xenophon
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/technology/lyft-stock.html
======
nevi-me
Share prices fluctuate, and IPOs are notorious for over-subscriptions by the
banks/underwriters because their fees are often percentage based.

I don't know why it would be news that price dips below IPO. If the stock
plummets over 50% after a few weeks/months like Facebook did, then that
could/would be interesting news.

Sure, ride-hailers are loss-makers that would be watched with interest, but
the author alluding to investor confidence with 1 day's worth of data is a bit
foolish.

~~~
kochikame
Agreed, we need to let a pattern emerge before jumping to conclusions about
where Lyft stock is headed

There are many interesting criticisms and observations to be made around this
IPO, but I don't think second day stock movement is one of them

------
dannykwells
In 2019, where IPOs are all the rage, please repeat after me:

IPOs are bad investments!

[https://www.safalniveshak.com/3-reasons-ipos-are-bad-
investm...](https://www.safalniveshak.com/3-reasons-ipos-are-bad-investments/)

[https://money.usnews.com/investing/investing-101/articles/20...](https://money.usnews.com/investing/investing-101/articles/2017-10-31/ipos-
often-are-more-hype-than-substance)

For every Apple IPO, there is a pets.com IPO:
[https://money.howstuffworks.com/10-biggest-ipo-
flops4.htm](https://money.howstuffworks.com/10-biggest-ipo-flops4.htm)

